# Best Reformed, Experiential Preachers Today



## Justified (Oct 2, 2016)

Who do you guys think are the best Reformed, experiential preachers today? I'm _not_ asking who the best preachers in general are.

I've listened to and benefitted from Joel Beeke, but do not know many besides him.

Can't wait to hear what you guys have to say.


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 2, 2016)

I would highly recommend the preaching of Rev. Rob McCurley of Greenville Presbyterian Church. I would characterize his preaching as experiential, exegetical, and doctrinal.


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 2, 2016)

Let me add to that Rev. Gavin Beers.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 2, 2016)

See also:
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/16939-Fifteen-Best-Reformed-Preachers-of-Last-30-Years


----------



## Abeard (Oct 2, 2016)

Malcolm Watts and Iain Campbell


----------



## Justified (Oct 2, 2016)

Tyler, thanks. I actually think I have listened to each of them at least once and remember enjoying thoroughly their preaching. I'll take a look (or a listen rather).

Patrick, thanks for the link. Alexander seems interesting to me. In fact I heard someone else mention him earlier today.


----------



## Abeard (Oct 2, 2016)

Steve Richardson and Ryan McGraw... all can be found on sermon audio.


----------



## solas4me (Oct 3, 2016)

Bill Glenn


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 3, 2016)

It might be a good idea to seek out ministers from denominations that emphasize experiential preaching. Here is a list of churches with recommended preachers:

Heritage Reformed Congregations [Joel Beeke]
Free Reformed Churches of North America [David Murray]
Free Church of Scotland (Continuing) [Robert McCurley, Gavin Beers]
Presbyterian Reformed Church [Michael Ives]
Reformed Presbyterian Church of Scotland [Kenneth Stewart]
Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland [Sadly, I'm not too familiar with their preachers]
Free Presbyterian Church of North America/Ulster [Alan Cairnes, John Greer]

Obviously, there are good experimental preachers in other denominations as well, but churches such as the ones above make it a priority denomination-wide.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 3, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> It might be a good idea to seek out ministers from denominations that emphasize experiential preaching. Here is a list of churches with recommended preachers:
> Heritage Reformed Congregations
> Free Reformed Churches of North America [Joel Beeke]
> Free Church of Scotland (Continuing) [Robert McCurley, Gavin Beers]
> ...



This list is very helpful, as I am trying to grow as an experiential preacher. 

Thanks, brother! Hope to see you at the Reformation conference on the 21st.


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 4, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> TylerRay said:
> 
> 
> > It might be a good idea to seek out ministers from denominations that emphasize experiential preaching. Here is a list of churches with recommended preachers:
> ...



I'm glad you found it useful! I'm going to try to come to the Friday evening and Saturday morning sessions. Hopefully my brother will be coming, too.


----------



## OrthodoxReformer (Oct 4, 2016)

I really enjoy listening to Dr. Derek Thomas. Great reformed preaching!


----------



## mhseal (Oct 4, 2016)

Dr. Gerald Bilkes.


----------



## Parakaleo (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm going to second Steve Richardson. I have listened to several of his sermons in the last weeks and have been blessed by his earnest, experimental concern in preaching.

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=8301614693


----------



## kodos (Oct 4, 2016)

I'll second Rev. Kenneth Stewart and Rev. Gavin Beers as well. Wonderful preachers who truly bring the full Force of the Word to our lives.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Oct 4, 2016)

Search out Dutch ministers but beware of the scholastic's 

http://www.sermonweb.org/en/?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
http://www.prekenweb.nl/nl/?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## Gesetveemet (Oct 4, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> I am trying to grow as an experiential preacher.



The only way to grow as an experiential minister is to experience a little of what you may handle. It can not be learned or imitated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deathtolife (Oct 4, 2016)

Others that I have been blessed by:

Vernon Higham of Cardiff Tabernacle(who recently went to be with the Lord) (http://www.wvhigham.org/r-nav/1.jsp)

Rev. William Macleod and Maurice Roberts of the Free Church Continuing

Just started listening to these men about a week ago:
Jerrold H. Lewis and John Procee of the FRNCA

Also David Lipsy and Bartel Elshout of the Heritage Reformed Churches.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 4, 2016)

Sinclair Ferguson
D. Ralph Davis
among others...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Oct 6, 2016)

I am not quite sure what is meant by "experiential" although I do like "experimental" preachers. 

He hasn't been mentioned, but I would like to say that David Silversides of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland is someone to consider as well.


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2016)

Andrew P.C. said:


> I am not quite sure what is meant by "experiential" although I do like "experimental" preachers.



Joel Beeke says the terms have been used interchangeably since Calvin.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 19, 2016)

This may be a really dumb question, but here goes anyway (I hope I'm not derailing the thread!):

Are there any _Baptist_ pastors whom y'all would classify as experimental/experiental preachers? If so, who?


----------



## Jake (Oct 19, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> This may be a really dumb question, but here goes anyway (I hope I'm not derailing the thread!):
> 
> Are there any _Baptist_ pastors whom y'all would classify as experimental/experiental preachers? If so, who?



I haven't heard much of him, but I would classify the already listed Malcolm Watts as such.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 19, 2016)

Jake, I'll check him out. Thanks!


----------

